

Time Is Money - ahussain
http://awaishussain.com/#153

======
LaDaDa
Time, as pertained to one's life, is finite. The 'inflation' of time is
exponential - over time, time becomes more precious; the value of time
accelerates...more than money.

Therefore time > money.

